# nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober



## Truttafriend (10. August 2005)

Es ist wieder so weit :z 
ein neues
nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen   
steht an.​
*Am Sonntag den 02.10.2005  10Uhr bis ca. 16Uhr*​ 

findet das mittlerweile legendäre Bindeevent statt. 
Dank Stephan können wir wieder die Heiligen Hallen in Lübeck nutzen#h


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige





Ratekauer Weg 2 - 4 - ehemalige Travekaserne​
Aus organisatorischen Gründen kann leider keine Terminumfrage gestartet werden, da wir die Räume nicht für mehrere Wochenenden freihalten können.

Hoffentlich kommen wieder so viele Anmeldungen wie beim letzten mal. 
Bindematerial und Werkzeug ist auch diesmal für Anfänger vorhanden. Also auch zum schnuppern genau das richtige.

*Auch diesmal ganz wichtig! Bringt euch bitte nach Möglichkeit einen Stuhl mit. Stephan der Holzfäller hat die ganzen schönen Stühle in kalten Winterabenden verfeuert :q 
*

_____________________________________________​

Teilnehmerliste:

1. Stephan 
2. Zotti
3. Gernot
4. Mario weiss das er Urlaub hat  :q 
5. Atsche
6. Christian
7. Jörg
8. Bondex
9. vaddy
10. Stöpsel72
11. Timsen
12. 

______________________________________ Bude voll


Dumm Tüchschnacker auf´n schnellen Kaffee und ne Moods:
1. Thomas
2. Vossi
3. Hardi
4. Heiko
5. Michael vielleicht
6. Jörg
7. Alex
8. Pickerfan
9.


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
melde mich schon mal an , ob ich binden werde weiß ich noch nicht  :q . Aber nach dem letzten Treffen muß ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein  :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Stingray (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moin Tim#h 

Ich nehme Option 2    *Dumm Tüchschnacker auf´n schnellen Kaffee und ne Moods.  *
Muß Euch doch mal auf die Finger schauen. Damit ich im nächsten Jahr selber mitbinden kann. Und nicht nur so ein paar häßliche Streamer wie bis jetzt. Brauche viiiiieeeel Input :q .
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Maddin (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Da wollt ich mich ganz schnell eintragen, und dabei steht Frau Neumann schon auffer Liste  
Langsam wird mir das Board unheimlich #t  :q


----------



## meyerlein (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moin,

bin dabei !

#hchristian


----------



## Ace (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Dat is ja ´n Sonntach...is gebongt#6


----------



## marioschreiber (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Wie immer : Wenn Arbeit, dann komm ich nach ! 

Jemand mit Zweihanderfahrung vor Ort ?


----------



## Stingray (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand mit Zweihanderfahrung vor Ort ?


 
Nö, so groß ist meiner nicht. Und außerdem habe ich ne Freundin :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ace (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

:q:q gröhl


----------



## meyerlein (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

hhmmm...Zweihanderfahrung ?

Für die Trave reichts aus; Kurze Spey Würfe kein Problem. Hab aber noch nie an wirklich großen Flüssen mit der groben Kelle geworfen.

#hchristian


----------



## Maddin (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, so groß ist meiner nicht. Und außerdem habe ich ne Freundin :q .



@Stingray
Vielleicht meint er das ja auch anders....vielleicht braucht er ja nur Hilfe....doublewanking oder so....  

Mein Gott!! #q  |supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Da wollt ich mich ganz schnell eintragen, und dabei steht Frau Neumann schon auffer Liste
> Langsam wird mir das Board unheimlich #t  :q



Geht mir auch so, aber:
wer meint den wirklich, er führt ein selbstbestimmtes Leben #c 

Außer vielleicht, man kann den 2-Hand Doppelzug :q 

Gernot #h


----------



## Stingray (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> @Stingray
> Vielleicht meint er das ja auch anders....vielleicht braucht er ja nur Hilfe....doublewanking oder so....
> 
> Mein Gott!! #q |supergri


 
Ich mach das aber nicht #d . Nach her passiert noch das :k .     |scardie: |scardie: |scardie: 
Nicht mit mir :q  !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## marioschreiber (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Ihr seid Ärsche !


----------



## Stingray (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

:q :q :q :q 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

....mal so Proforma für Kaffeestube und Räucherkammer  :q 

@ Mario......

nu mecker hier ma' nicht so rum.....
Du kannst doch den Doppelzug an der Zweihand echt perfekt  :q 
Ich hab' da noch'n Video  :q  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (11. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Da ich mir dabei aber fast die Schulter ausgekugelt hatte, habe ich gehofft das mir noch einer ein paar Tipps geben kann !


----------



## Gnilftz (11. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moinsen,
ich buch dann auch mal die Räucherkammer und nen Kaffee! 

@ Mario
Vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Hintern einfach mal Richtung Lübeck bewegen und wir fahren mal an die Trave... auf ner Wiese Spey- oder Switchcast üben, wird Dir nicht viel bringen.

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Tobsn (11. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



> auf ner Wiese Spey- oder Switchcast üben, wird Dir nicht viel bringen.


 
Funktioniert ja ohne Wasser nicht besonders gut ne... Stichwort Adhäsion!

T


----------



## Gnilftz (11. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert ja ohne Wasser nicht besonders gut ne... Stichwort Adhäsion!
> 
> T



Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrichtig!!! 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Medo (11. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

auch ich bin dabei...


----------



## wombat (11. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

#h  Hi Junks,

Ich melde Sven & Ich mich an fürs Tüddltreff an.
Freu mich schon drauf.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Der_Glücklose (11. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Hallo  #h 

hätte schon mal Lust euch beim tüddeln über die Schulter zu schauen. Also wenn Flifi Anfänger Willkommen sind wäre ich gerne unter der Rubrik: Dumm Tüchschnacker auf´n schnellen Kaffee und ne Moods dabei  :m

Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## Medo (11. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

@ glückloser

sind wir nicht alle anfänger ? 

@ich mich- wombat

schön euch mal wieder zu treffen


----------



## Bondex (11. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Jo, bin wohl auch wieder mit von der Partie...  #h


----------



## Medo (11. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

mist nicht schnell genug


----------



## wombat (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

@ Mario

Sven kann dir (betr. 2Hand) Tips geben.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## oh-nemo (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moin Ihr "Grashüpferingenieure" :q
Wenn noch n Plätzchen in der Kaffeeküche frei wäre....... würde ich schon noch mal vorbeischauen #h


----------



## Karstein (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Hintern einfach mal Richtung Lübeck bewegen und wir fahren mal an die Trave...



Außer ´nem TATÜÜÜTATAAA sach ich man nur: oha!  :q  :g 

Gibt´s dann ´nen Überflugverbot zwischen Lübeck und Oldesloe an dem Tach?


----------



## Gnilftz (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Außer ´nem TATÜÜÜTATAAA sach ich man nur: oha!  :q  :g
> 
> Gibt´s dann ´nen Überflugverbot zwischen Lübeck und Oldesloe an dem Tach?



Kloar! 
Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moinsen,

wollen wir diesmal ein Thema ausgeben oder wieder so wie immer?

Jeder tüddelt was er will.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Maddin (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> ...wollen wir diesmal ein Thema ausgeben oder wieder so wie immer?
> 
> Jeder tüddelt was er will.



Das Thema "Meerforellenfliegen" hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr #t  :q 

Hm, also mir fällt kein spezielles Thema ein..... ;+ 

Vielleicht kann mir mal einer zeigen, wie man die Zigarre bindet!


----------



## Gnilftz (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann mir mal einer zeigen, wie man die Zigarre bindet!



Jo,
in der Raucherecke...   :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Maddin (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

:q na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was das wird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Frau Neumann


----------



## havkat (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Ääääähhmmmmmm....


Gibt´s Schnittchen?   |rolleyes 

Ihr seid zu spät dran Jungens!

Hätte sonst ein Thema für euch:  ROTBARSCHFLIEGEN


----------



## Rausreißer (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid zu spät dran Jungens!



Tja, Königskinder... , Du dachtest an gebratene Rotbarschfiletschnittchen .....?

Guutte Idee...:m

Gernot #h


----------



## marioschreiber (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

So, der Klappstuhl liegt schon iom Auto ! 
Ich kanns mal wieder kaum erwarten euch Verrückte zu treffen ! 

P.S.: Hinterher Waabs ???


----------



## Ace (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Auf das ich diesmal meine Klappstühle nicht vergesse...näch Frau Neumann


----------



## Maddin (12. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Ja, Herr Aaatsche! Sicherheitshalber stelle ich aber meinen Leopardenstringhocker griffbereit


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sicherheitshalber stelle ich aber meinen Leopardenstringhocker griffbereit



Ich will ja nich' fies sein, aber das liest sich in meinen Augen dann doch etwas "anrüchig" an  :q  :q


----------



## vaddy (13. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

moinsen!

timsen, wenn ich bei dir evtl. unterkommen könnte, würde ich den letzten platz mal reservieren.
hackedieter und co. bring ich natürlich wieder mit...  

wär gern mal dabei...

gruß

DOC


----------



## Maddin (13. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja nich' fies sein, aber das liest sich in meinen Augen dann doch etwas "anrüchig" an  :q  :q


Nichts da, der war un getragen!  

@Vaddy
Das wär goil, wenn du dabei sein könntest #h


----------



## oh-nemo (13. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Hinterher Waabs ???


:q *gröööhl* :q


----------



## Ace (14. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Feine Sache das du vorei kommst Stephan#6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Feine Sache das du vorei kommst Stephan#6


 |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Nochmal ich,

da es wohl keine Themenvorschläge gibt:

Kann mir jemand das Binden einer "Fallschirmfliege" verklaren???

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Maddin (14. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruss Stephan


Pssst....er könnte Vaddy meinen 
Aber das du dabei bist ist auch schön!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

O.K.  :q  :q  :q 

 #h  #h  #h


----------



## feuerwerke11 (14. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Hi ich komme zwar gerade aus dem Urlaub,aber ich werde kommen? wenn ich es schaffe....gruß  
SVEN


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal ich,
> Kann mir jemand das Binden einer "Fallschirmfliege" verklaren???
> Gruss Stephan



 |kopfkrat  #c 
...sach ma Stephan...was hast Du heute Abend eingeworfen ????

Ich gebe Dir sehr gerne die Ausgabe von Fisch&Fliege, in welcher das alles genau beschrieben ist....oder Rute & Rolle "Fliege des Monats"....oder schau mal Google unter "Fallschirm Fliege" oder "Parachutefly"...da wirst Du ganz sicher fündig.... Bindeanleitungen, Materialien und Bilder.....


----------



## Ace (15. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Über dich freue ich mich natürlich auch sehr Stephan:q(kann doch nix dafür wenns hier nur Jörgs & Stephans gibt)
Para´s binde ich auch total gerne...wir können ja gerne mal eine versuchen.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Jetzt verstehe ich es !  

@Vossi: Literatur habe ich genug.Aber wenn man so ein Ding noch nie getüddelt hat ist es doch gut mal jemanden über die Schulter zu sehen der sowas kann   

Kannst dich noch an deine ersten Fliegen erinnern :v  :q 

O.K.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (15. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Stephan, ich denke nur an die Boardfliege des Digglers vom letzten Jahr.
Also rechne ich fest damit das  Vossi lieber an dem Leopardenstring von Maddin in die Hocke geht… :q 

Gernot #h


----------



## Gnilftz (15. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also rechne ich fest damit das  Vossi lieber an dem Leopardenstring von Maddin in die Hocke geht… :q
> 
> Gernot #h



 |sagnix  |muahah: 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

#d ...aber doch nicht wenn alle dabei sind  #d 

Hey Maddin....wenn mir das Teil gefällt.....wir müssen schnacken  :q  :q


----------



## Maddin (16. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Maddin....wenn mir das Teil gefällt.....wir müssen schnacken  :q  :q


Wenn ich dir was von dem Stoff besorgen soll - sag Bescheid :q


----------



## südlicht (16. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Ach, und dann bekommen wir wieder Bilder zu sehen, wo ihr in Polonaise zum Strand dackelt?? Verdächtig, äußerst verdächtig! 
:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

.....tja....wir können es zumindest am Strand machen  :q  |wavey:


----------



## südlicht (16. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Olle Mistfliege! :q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (16. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Mein lieber Eric(h),
das Event heißt *nordisches* Bordie-Bindetreffen, von rechts- und linkswegen, darfst Du mit Deinem Nic hier gar nicht in diesem Thread posten!!!   :q 

Greetz nach Norditalien
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Maddin (16. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, und dann bekommen wir wieder Bilder zu sehen, wo ihr in Polonaise zum Strand dackelt?? Verdächtig, äußerst verdächtig!
> :q


Das war nach dem Strand! Aber schön, dass einige die Fotos so gut in Erinnerung behalten |rolleyes


----------



## Truttafriend (16. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				vaddy schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen!
> 
> timsen, wenn ich bei dir evtl. unterkommen könnte, würde ich den letzten platz mal reservieren.
> hackedieter und co. bring ich natürlich wieder mit...
> ...




Moinsen Doc,

naaaa loooogen! Sorrysen das ich erst replye. Ich musste am Wochenende sehr viel Bier beim RHEIN IN FLAMMEN trinken. Kann erst jetzt wieder sprechen und posten. Ruf doch mal kurz an und dann schnacken wir. Am besten kommste dann schon am Freitagabend und Samstag machen wir dann nochmal die Küste oder Kneipe unsicher.


----------



## Rausreißer (16. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber Eric(h),
> das Event heißt *nordisches* Bordie-Bindetreffen, von rechts- und linkswegen, darfst Du mit Deinem Nic hier gar nicht in diesem Thread posten!!!   :q
> 
> Greetz nach Norditalien
> Heiko  |wavey:




Also Heiko, 
war Dir doch klar das das Stoibergefälle nicht so richtig klappt, oder  
Geht doch immer noch um oben und unten :q 

Gernot #h


----------



## AlBundy (24. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moin Tim,

melde mich unter Option 2 an. Kaffee-Moods-Schnack! Da ich mich hier auf noch absolutem Neuland bewege, hoffe ich, jede Menge Info´s, Tipp´s und Trick´s mitnehmen zu können!!! Also fachsimpeln vom feinsten.

Gruß an alle, Al


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

bist mit "gebucht" Alex #h


----------



## Pickerfan (11. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Nabend 
wenn genehm schauen Stöpsel72 und ich mal kurz auf ne Tasse Kaffee vorbei.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

#6 ..... Klasse Picker...... #6 
Wenn Du einen VfB-Fan neben DIr in der Küche duldest, dann schnacken wir mal von Auge zu Auge.... :g


----------



## Pickerfan (11. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> #6 ..... Klasse Picker...... #6
> Wenn Du einen VfB-Fan neben DIr in der Küche duldest, dann schnacken wir mal von Auge zu Auge.... :g


Es wird mir eine Ehre sein|supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

dto. und ich freu mich doch gleich'n büschen mehr  |supergri 
UInd alles Gute zum 1000ten  #6


----------



## Hardi (18. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moin Tim,

möchte mich für die 2. Option Kaffee-Moods-Schnack! anmelden. Ist absolutes Neuland für mich und ich sperr' die Augen und Ohren auf.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (18. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Gute Entscheidung Hardi #6 
Das wird richtig nett.
Ich freu mich schon :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## marioschreiber (18. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Teilnehmerliste:
> 
> 1. Martin
> 2. Zotti
> ...



​







Mario weiss jetzt das er zu dem Termin Urlaub hat ! #h​


----------



## Medo (18. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

@mario

das ist doch was


----------



## gofishing (18. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Ich seh schon, die paar Tüddler müssen in der Küche werkeln. #c 

Oder wie will man die ganzen Kaffekränzler unterbringen? |supergri

TL

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (18. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wie will man die ganzen Kaffekränzler unterbringen?



Die Kaffeekränzler sitzen Moods qualmend in der Küche...    :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Hardi (18. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Hi Gernot,



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Entscheidung Hardi #6
> Das wird richtig nett.
> Ich freu mich schon :m
> 
> Gernot #h


 
ich freu mich auch, bin aber auch gespannt; dödel hier gerade mit Mono 0.90 +1,20 + 2,0 mm und Hakengrößen 6/0 bis 12/0 rum.

Gruß von dem Grobmotoriker
Thomas


----------



## marioschreiber (18. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Ich mach ´nen Platz in der Kaffeküche frei und belege den Punkt 11 in Tims Liste !


----------



## Medo (19. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach ´nen Platz in der Kaffeküche frei und belege den Punkt 11 in Tims Liste !


 

#6 #6 klasse mario!


----------



## Maddin (19. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach ´nen Platz in der Kaffeküche frei und belege den Punkt 11 in Tims Liste !



Aufgepaßt!

Ich mache *Platz 1* in der Tüddelwerchstatt frei und vergebe ihn an den Höchstbietenden! |rolleyes 

Sorry, bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommen......


----------



## wombat (19. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Sorry Tim, 

Sven und ich muß du von die Tüddlliste streichen.
Die "höhere Gewalt" (unser Frauen) sind dazwischen gekommen!

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Junge, Junge,

mal sehen ob ich gerafft habe:

Wombat, Sven und Maddin sind nicht dabei.
Mario rückt von Moode & more in die "Tüddlerelite" auf.
Hardi kommt zum schauen...

.... hoffentlich kommt Tim bald zurück und ordnet das Chaos.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Maddin (19. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

@Nick Stephanton

Das hast du perfekt kombiniert!  

Ich kann nicht, da ich am 1. bei nem Kollegen zum 25.jährigen Jubi eingeladen bin....und so standhaft wie Aaatsche bin ich leider nicht - bis um halb 4 saufen und um 9 Uhr am tüddeln sein #r 

Martin


----------



## Medo (19. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> @Nick Stephanton
> 
> Das hast du perfekt kombiniert!
> 
> ...


 
....aber war aaatsche denn überhaupt anwesend|kopfkrat |supergri 

und wenn ja.... lebte er wirklich noch|supergri #d 

schade maddin das du nicht dabei bist

gruss jörg


----------



## Maddin (19. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ....aber war aaatsche denn überhaupt anwesend|kopfkrat |supergri



Ja, war er! Siehe Anhang....ganz eindeutig |supergri


----------



## Medo (19. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, war er! Siehe Anhang....ganz eindeutig |supergri


 
aber einer fehlt auf dem bild|supergri 

wer ist es#c |supergri 

gruss jörg


----------



## Rausreißer (20. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Maddin, Klaus und Sven, echt?
das geht doch garnicht...

Jungs, Ihr müsst "Erscheinen" :m 



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> und so standhaft wie Aaatsche bin ich leider nicht - bis um halb 4 saufen und um 9 Uhr am tüddeln sein #r
> 
> Martin



Wat, wer saufen kann, kann auch tüdeln  

Vielleicht schaft Ihrs ja doch. #c 

Gernot #h


----------



## Ace (20. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Ich hab mich aber echt gut versteckt

Ausserdem wat werden hier eigentlich schon wieder Witze über meine körperlichen und seelischen Zustände gemacht:q


----------



## Medo (20. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich aber echt gut versteckt
> 
> Ausserdem wat werden hier eigentlich schon wieder Witze über meine körperlichen und seelischen Zustände gemacht:q


 

#c #c #c


----------



## wombat (21. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Hi Jungs,

bin eben aus DK zurück. Habe (nur) in 2Wochen 11x geangelt.

(meen Fru meint, daß sie erstmal dran ist. Dabei bin ich 2x mit ihr unterwegs gewesen)

Aber, nächstes mal sind wir 100% dabei mit Fleischwurstsalat und Käseplatte!

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Truttafriend (25. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, Junge,
> 
> mal sehen ob ich gerafft habe:
> 
> ...





bin zurück und hab die Liste aktualisiert #6
Eigentlich könnte sich doch noch jemand von den Moods/Kaffee-Dummtüchschnackern zum tüddeln umentscheiden? #h


----------



## Ace (25. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

wo bleiben dann die Bilder von den DK-Trutten ... ???


----------



## Truttafriend (25. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

gemach gemach 

Trutte war eh nicht aber Dorsche und Platte :q


----------



## Hardi (25. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moin Truttafriend,

ich kann leider nicht tüddeln, deshalb wollte ich mal ein wenig scherlocken.|uhoh: 
Warst Du gerade in Langeland ?


----------



## Truttafriend (25. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

hab dich schon mit in der Liste Hardi #h

wg. Langeland: jo bin gestern nach 14Tagen wiedergekommen.


----------



## Hardi (25. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Habe gerstern mit Stefan aus Osterkov telphoniert, der sprach von einem fliegenfischendem Ahrensburger ...


----------



## Truttafriend (25. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

kann mir garnicht vorstellen wer da noch auf Insel gewedelt hat   :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
könnt mich wieder von der Tütelliste streichen  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c , hoffe aber mal auf einen Plausch vorbei zukommen . Leider spielt meine Hand immer noch nicht mit  #q  #q  #q  .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael :c


----------



## Truttafriend (26. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Schade Michael.
Ich hab dich mal auf Besucher gesetzt, wäre trotzdem cool wenn du dann nur mal so vorbei kommst#h


----------



## vaddy (27. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

@ Timoteus

und watt is mit vaddy????
war dir wohl zu peinlich einen nordtiroler auf die liste zu setzen...  :c  :c  :c 
oder soll ich als stargast auflaufen?


visum ist beantragt, kann also losgehen...
bis freitach :m


----------



## Truttafriend (27. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

du bist eigentlich der Typ den nackt aus der Torten springen sehen wollten  :q 

Bis Freitag, aber deine Luma pumpst du dir diesmal selber auf


----------



## Ace (28. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

:q:q:q Na dann zieh aber büdde das sexy Bunnykostüm an Vaddy:q

Übrigends habe ich da noch so ein Buch von dir....bin ich durch mit, bring ich dir dann wieder mit.


----------



## Rausreißer (29. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> :q:q:q Na dann zieh aber büdde das sexy Bunnykostüm an Vaddy:q


Und wer hält den Diggler fest...? |supergri 

Da Wombat ja nun leider ausfällt muss wohl jeder selber an Nahrung denken.

Ich bring Kaffe und nen Kasten Cola mit.

Freu mich schon :m 

Gernot :m


----------



## Ace (29. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Wenn Bedarf besteht könnte ich ´ne Schüssel Kartoffelsalat mitbringen


----------



## Rausreißer (29. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Joo, lecker #6  mach man...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer hält den Diggler fest...? |supergri




*HALLOOOOO ????*

gelüstet es Dich nach einem Piercing ??
Du weisst, dass ich ab und zu so meine Probleme habe, den Blinker in die richtige Richtung zu feuern   

Aber mach so weiter....dann fahre ich gleich durch an die Küste  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (29. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mach so weiter....dann fahre ich gleich durch an die Küste  :q



Wat bissu bloß für ne Heulsuse... |uhoh:  :q


----------



## Stöpsel72 (29. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Hi, #h 

Falls ihr es verantworten könnt eine absolute Anfängerin anzuleiten würde ich mich am 2. gerne mal an einer Fliege versuchen. Um rauszufinden ob ich auch mit was anderem wie der Nähmaschiene klarkomme bräuchte ich allerdings Nadel und Faden...  .

Gruß 
Erika


----------



## Truttafriend (29. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Für Anfänger ist so ein Treffen optimal.



Bist auch schon auf der Liste Erika #h


----------



## goeddoek (29. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moin Tim  #h 

Also wieder im Lande  |welcome:  :q 
Erzähl doch mal, wie es war.Leider konnte ich Dich auf LL nicht mehr erreichen  :c , wie Du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=887751#post887751 vielleicht gelesen hast.

Folgt noch ein Bericht? Bin gespannt wie'n Flitzbogen  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Wat bissu bloß für ne Heulsuse... |uhoh:  :q




ja nee...is klar...es gibt halt Leute, die können mich treffen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....

das Du mit Deinem Holzhackergemüt nicht dazu zählst weisst Du doch   
Aber deshalb gleich Heulsuse..... |uhoh: ...... neee....nie nich.... :q 




			
				stöpsel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Falls ihr es verantworten könnt eine absolute Anfängerin anzuleiten würde ich mich am 2. gerne mal an einer Fliege versuchen. Um rauszufinden ob ich auch mit was anderem wie der Nähmaschiene klarkomme bräuchte ich allerdings Nadel und Faden...



 :q 

so lange Dein Versuch nicht in einer Fliege in lila/weiss endet  |supergri 
Du wirst sicher einen Haufen Leute vorfinden, die Dir mit Begeisterung zur Hand gehen werden...... Hauptsache ich darf mit Deinem Männe ein wenig tratschen  :q  :q


----------



## Stingray (29. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> so lange Dein Versuch nicht in einer Fliege in lila/weiss endet |supergri


 
Wieso das denn |kopfkrat ? Ich finde meine doch sehr tuffig :q :q !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde meine doch sehr tuffig :q :q !!!
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Klar Thomas...die ist echt tuffig  #6 .....aber das mit Stöpsel war auch eher ein kleiner "Insider"   
Da gibt es so einen Thread über Fussball....und GM-Hütte und lila/weiss = Regionalliga Nord .....

Und so  hübsch die Fliege auch sein mag - oder eben auch tuffig - die Farbe ist einfach nur "unschön"   

So eine richtig Schöne in grün/weiss wäre da schon eher mein Ding.....

aber warten wir mal den Sonntag ab  :q


----------



## Pickerfan (30. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> :q
> 
> so lange Dein Versuch nicht in einer Fliege in lila/weiss endet |supergri
> Du wirst sicher einen Haufen Leute vorfinden, die Dir mit Begeisterung zur Hand gehen werden...... Hauptsache ich darf mit Deinem Männe ein wenig tratschen :q :q


:q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Stöpsel72 (30. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

@ Dorschdiggler:|muahah: Aber im Ernst...
Jetzt erst recht: LILA WEIß
wie Stingray schon sagte ist doch tuffig .

@ All : Ich freu mich schon,Sachen sind im Auto und heut Nacht geht es Richtung Küste. 

Bis zum 2.
Erika


----------



## goeddoek (30. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Hey - Erika  #h 

Wünsch Dir und den anderen viel Spaß  #6 
Berichte doch mal, wenn Du wieder zurück bist.


----------



## Pickerfan (30. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Hey - Erika #h
> 
> Wünsch Dir und den anderen viel Spaß #6
> Berichte doch mal, wenn Du wieder zurück bist.


Moin Georg
Wird sie garantiert haben. So langsam wirds ernst. Jetzt muss ich ihr schon Bindestock und Utensilien bestellen,dabei dachte ich die probierts mal und gut ist aber so kann man sich täuschen#c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. September 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

na denn mal los an die Kyste Ihr Lieben......

wir sehen uns am Sonntag  #h


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Jo bis Sünndach#h

Und vergesst nicht einen Stuhl für euch wenn ihr binden möchtet.


----------



## Stingray (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moin Moin


Bringe noch ein bischen Krautsalat, Geflügel- und Gemüsefrikadunsen mit  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Optimal Thomas #6


----------



## Medo (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

und der goldpudel schustert gerade nen käsekuchen für eyk zusammen


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Das liest sich ja gut hier.
Ein Ersatzbindestock ist bei mir dabei.
kann ja sein das der Erste heißläuft... |supergri 

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Ich bringe Brathering mit, wenn ich´s nicht vergesse


----------



## Ace (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

ok bis nachher...


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Aufstehen! |bla: 









































































































oder seid ihr schon wach? #c  |supergri


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Shit, meine Abfahrt hat sich bis jetzt verzögert, und ich habe eben erfahren das ich um 15 Uhr schon wieder meine Frau abholen muss um mit ihr um nach Oldenburg zu fahren. 
Abzüglich Fahrzeit nach Lübek und zurück hätte ich nur etwa zwei Stunden zum tüddeln 
Bitte seht es mir nach, aber bei den Spritpreisen werde ich mir die 200 Km. ersparen.

Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen!


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
hast echt was verpasst Mario . Konnte leider nicht mit tüdeln aber  die Stimmung war wie immer giganitsch und ich hab wieder nette neue Boardis kennen gelernt . Bis zum nächsten mal , da tütel ich wieder mit  :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Gnilftz (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Lass Dir nichts erzählen Mario,
es war wie immer. Schön labern in der Küche bei Kaffee & Moods, austauschen von geilen Angelerlebnissen, wer braucht sowas schon, gelle?!    :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey: 
dem es wieder viel Spass gemacht hat!!!  #6


----------



## Stingray (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Ja, war ein klasse Treffen #6 !!! Und beim nächsten mal tüddel ich mit  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

War klasse, habe viel gescherlockt mich aber (noch) nicht an den Bindestock getraut. 
Es hat mir viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## Karstein (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Konnte lediglich anhand der Hintergrund-Akustik von Hafenkatchen´s Handy nachvollziehen, wie weltpolitisch engagiert ihr da vor Ort zur Sache gegangen seid, klang nach mächtich Spaß!  #6 

Und um die Art zu schonen: wenn es euch mal nach Vancouver Eiland verschlagen sollte, seid ihr dankbar über eine LILA-WEIßE Lachsfliege! So, nun habters.

Muss echt mal zum weltpolitischen Lamentieren rumkommen - auch, wenn ich immer Weibchen tüdeln lasse, weil ich tüdelunfähig bin... #t  |uhoh:


----------



## Medo (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

war mal wieder klasse nen paar leuts anzutreffen!

vielen dank auch an das orga-team!

demnächst, gleiche baustelle!?

gruss jörg


----------



## Gnilftz (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Muss echt mal zum weltpolitischen Lamentieren rumkommen - auch, wenn ich immer Weibchen tüdeln lasse, weil ich tüdelunfähig bin... #t  |uhoh:



Dat passt doch, Tanja knübbelt und wir labern in der Küche...  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## AlBundy (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moin Männer´s, #h 

der Anfang ist gemacht und der Hunger nach Wissen und aneigenbaren Fähigkeiten meinerseits wächst und wächst!

Als kleines Highlight gestern sehe ich die Entjungferung am Bindestock mit dem gelungenem Ergebniss eines Garnelenimitates das jedoch nicht den Weg zum Fisch finden wird sondern eher einen schönen Platz zu Hause bekommt um es der Nachwelt zu erhalten. :g 

Es war ´ne geile Runde von Leuten. Für mich einige neue Gesichter, doch so langsam wird´s. Mir hat´s echt Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich auf´s nächste mal! (...und zwischendurch am Wasser!!! #6 )

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Ace (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

hat wieder ne Menge Spaß gemacht#6


----------



## gofishing (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Wie immer, ein sehr unterhaltsamer Tag, oder besser gesagt Nachmittag. |bla: 


@Medo

Lob noch mal Deinen "Goldpudel" für den Käsekuchen.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## vaddy (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Hat echt gefunzt... #6 
War schön, endlich mal dabei zu sein
Danke an Stephan für Orga usw, Medo für den legga Kuchen und Timsen für Dach überm Kopf...
Bis zum nächsten Mal!!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Moinsen,

mir hat es auch Spass gemacht - 
das nächste Mal so Anfang /Mitte Januar.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Auch von mir noch mal Danke an die Orga und natürlich an die Teilnehmer.

War wieder endgeil. Ich kann nur jeden nahelegen hier reinzugucken wenn
hier mal wieder ein Termin ansteht.
Ich fands Klasse das vaddy (der Betäuber  ) sogar aus Hannover hier rumgeschneit ist.

Es wurden Aliens konstruiert, gefachsimpelt und zum Schluß ging es noch an die Küste.







Die Fans waren auch schon da.







Die Blechwerfer, die Zeitgleich dazu kammen, wurden nach anfänglichen Überlegungen was die Bedeutung der Wurfweite angeht, doch zum Schluß recht nachdenklich.






Dafür bekammen die Jungs dann noch nen schönen Dorsch von Tim für die Pfanne. #6 
Der Rest ging von uns zurück. War aber ein kurzweiliges Fischen. Die nächste Wochen werden bestimmt sogar noch besser.

Also, mir hat es wirklich gut gefallen. Werde alles dran setzen für das Nächste mal.

Was für ein netter Tag. #6 
Gernot #h


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Mist ! 
Ich wäre so gerne gekommen!

Habt ihr mich wenigstens ein bisschen vermisst  ?


Habt ihr auch ein Bild der offiziellen "Tüddeltreffen-Fliege" ?


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr mich wenigstens ein bisschen vermisst  ?




Also ein bisschen schon  

Das anschliessende wedeln war superlustig. Alle hatten nassen Wathosen. Komplett eingenässt |supergri 

In Dahme war Disco und zu den Schlagern läßt es sich sehr lustig wedeln


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Mist !
> Ich wäre so gerne gekommen!
> 
> Habt ihr mich wenigstens ein bisschen vermisst  ?
> ...



Wie ??? du warst gar nicht da ??? |supergri  :m 

Na klar habe zumindest ich dich vermist - dann halt eben wieder das nächste Mal.

Fliege habe ich eingesackt, wie immer.

Bild liefere ich nach.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Fand´s auch klasse, war wie immer zu kurz! Hier noch ein paar Bildchen


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

und noch mehr


----------



## Stöpsel72 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Hi,
Erst mal ein dickes Dankeschön an Bondex der sich wirklich sehr viel Mühe gegeben hat uns das Binden näherzubringen (Seine roten Augen sprachen Bände |supergri ). Nun hat es sogar Pickerfan erwischt und er will die erste Fliege binden sobald wir einen Stock haben  .
Wenn wir es schaffen sollten sind wir beim nächsten mal wieder dabei und dann nicht nur als Zaungucker.
So, hier noch ein paar Bilder:
LG
Erika


----------



## Stöpsel72 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

|wavey: Eins hab ich noch...


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Hallo Erika, Danke für die Bilder.

Dieses Event ist wirklich für mich immer wieder ein Highlight.
Leider bin ich dieses mal nicht zum Tackle ausprobieren gekommen.

Die Zeit geht bei diesem Treffen einfach rasend schnell rum.#6 

Tja Mario, ich hoffe Du schaffst es wenigstens zum TDM.

Vermisst haben wir Dich schon. 
Ich bin ja ein wissbegieriger Zweihand-Doppelzug Interessierter.

Hoffentlich bis bald Mario#h 

Gernot|wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Mario, ich hoffe Du schaffst es wenigstens zum TDM.


 
*" HEIMSPIEL ! ! ! "*
Ist doch wohl keine Frage !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

feine Bilder.......

@ Erika und Carsten.....irgendwie infiziert :q 
Wenn es Streit geben sollte....ich habe da noch einen einfachen Bindestock günstig abzugeben  

Bin mit Sicherheit beim nächsten Mal wieder in der Ecke "Kaffee & Moods" zu finden....... das gefällt mir einfach besser, als in der "Kolonne" mitzubinden. :q 

Hier noch zwei Bilder von mir.......


was Ihr da in Bild zwei hinter Christian und Stephan sehen könnt, ist im übrigen nicht der Verkaufsstand den "nordischen Tüdddeltreffs"


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Schade Gernot daß Du die Restefliege nicht gewässert hast. Wäre doch auf einen Versuch angekommen. Gebunden war sie klasse #6 , ich wüßte jedenfalls nicht was ich mit dem ganzen Schrott binden sollte.

Stöpsel72
rote Augen? Wieso?|kopfkrat


----------



## Stöpsel72 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> rote Augen? Wieso?|kopfkrat


Vom Bindemarathon  
Gruß
Erika


----------



## Bondex (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 2. Oktober*

Och mir hat das nicht wehgetan#d , die roten Augen kommen meist vom Mopetfahren:m


----------

